# Microsoft Office 2013 Instalation problem



## andrew111 (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay, so I've had some trouble with my lap top, and now I have a new system. It's Windows 7 Professional. Earlier, when I had Windows 7 Home edition, I had Microsoft Office 2013 and it was working fine. Now, when I open .zip where my installation is and I run SETUP, it says "the specified module could not be found". I've tried installing other versions of MS Office like 2003 and 2007, but it shows me the same error. Please help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF do you have a legit code for it Download, Backup & Restore Microsoft Office Products - Office.com


----------



## albertjwara (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi , 
It works well to resolve error during installation of Microsoft Office 2013. 

Regards : 
Albert


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What works well your post is vague


----------

